
Gawker Exploring Lawsuit Against Peter Thiel - nefitty
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2016/06/10/gawker-exploring-lawsuit-against-peter-thiel/
======
dmfdmf
This won't go anywhere. First, Gawker is bankrupt after the ruling so they
don't get to say where any money is spent and the trustee has a fiduciary
responsibility to unwind or recapitalize the business and not fund vengeance
lawsuits. Second, from what I've read Thiel's support of Hogan is perfectly
legal as long as there is no agreement to pay him back or split the "winnings"
if wins.

~~~
boznz
"Thiel's support of Hogan is perfectly legal as long as there is no agreement
to pay him back or split the "winnings" if wins."

Why would that be illegal? (Real question, Lawyers do it all the time don't
they so I dont see how it breaks any law)

